# food (all kinds)



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Today for breakfast: peanut butter jelly toast, and water. 

(It was "peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat...")


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Last night visiting my mother, she made some vegetables and fried battered chicken liver, which was quite nice...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, that sounds good.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Spring onions, cheese, bread, water. And when I ate all the onion I had, I took some garlic.

Might buy some broccoli for lunch.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Baked Salmon with a marinade of lemon juice, olive oil, rosemary and garlic. Served over Jasmine rice with tomato slices.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

going to buy some durian to mix with pudding....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> going to buy some durian to mix with pudding....


Between you and graaf you're going to really stink TC out!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Dinner: slice of toast under baked beans, mayo, vinegar. Glass of milk.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Pasta pasta pasta pasta pasta pasta pasta


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Breakfast: scrambled eggs, hash browns with red and green peppers, flavored coffee and one biscotti

Lunch:
Salad with mixed beans, lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, and hearts of palm, ginger sauce.
Yogourt mixed with fresh berries (blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries)
Ricotta cheese with pineaple sauce
A grapefruit

Dinner - I don't know yet, but I'll probably eat a shrimp dumpling soup and then omelette with mushrooms, cheese, and Canadian bacon, and a square of dark chocolate for dessert.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Almaviva - what a great day! I want to live with you!

I had a cinnamon roll (very sugary) and a cup of coffee for breakfast.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Breakfast - A mix of spoon-size shredded wheat and honey-nut cheerios with milk.

Lunch - A frozen meal - Spaghetti carbonara with roast chicken. Not bad, considering. Was in a hurry.

Dinner - Quiche Provençale and Meditteranean quinoa salad. Not sure those two go together, but I'm not feeling ill, so I guess it's okay. :lol:

Later, as a snack, I'll have a banana, vanilla yogourt and some chocolate cookies!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I just had some bagel bites - typical commercial packaged food from Costco. Costco is great though; I tend to abuse the food sampling system and eat up a hearty meal every time I go there. 










I feel like a typical American... uh-oh!

I also had some apple pie from Nations. Love eating late night desserts.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Air said:


> I just had some bagel bites - typical commercial packaged food from Costco. Costco is great though; I tend to abuse the food sampling system and eat up a hearty meal every time I go there.
> 
> I feel like a typical American... uh-oh!


Costco is underrated. Unlike Walmart and a few others who will throw anything on their shelves, Costco's products are all pretty high quality. I've always found them to have the best frozen food, well as far as frozen food is concerned anyways.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Air said:


> I just had some bagel bites - typical commercial packaged food from Costco. Costco is great though; I tend to abuse the food sampling system and eat up a hearty meal every time I go there.


Costco is great. There are many gourmet items there; good cheese, good wine, good Belgian chocolate, etc.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Between you and graaf you're going to really stink TC out!


Haha, hope it wasn't too much of a trouble 

And today I decided to share with you typical serbian fastfood version of breakfast - burek and (a local kind of) yoghurt.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Old Bay Seasoning...

(It's a Maryland thing, you wouldn't understand it)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Last night - fresh tuna with salsa verde (all herbs from the garden), baked spud, broccoli with garlic and chilli, and peas.

Tonight moussaka (aubergines from the garden), courgettes with basil and garlic, and silverbeet (from the garden).

We also have a glut of feijoas, pomegranates, red guavas, quinces and limes all ripening at once...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

graaf said:


> Haha, hope it wasn't too much of a trouble
> 
> And today I decided to share with you typical serbian fastfood version of breakfast - burek and (a local kind of) yoghurt.


That looks good. My daughter has a Serbian schoolfriend so I've tried it at their house.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess Serbian food might be a bit like Bulgarian food - lots of yoghurt. There's a Bulgarian restaurant here... I might have to go there very soon...


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

What I ate yesterday, in toto:
1 Kg grapes, 3 tomatoes, 2 apples, 1 pineapple, 1 banana, 2 dates, 3 avocados, 8 Brazil nuts.

This is not a diet, it's what I eat day in and day out. My diet Journal (6) for the last three months appears at http://dietexperiments.yolasite.com - see page 2011.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

gurthbruins said:


> What I ate yesterday, in toto:
> 1 Kg grapes, 3 tomatoes, 2 apples, 1 pineapple, 1 banana, 2 dates, 3 avocados, 8 Brazil nuts.
> 
> This is not a diet, it's what I eat day in and day out.


What about drinks? Plain water? I don't suppose you would drink milk, alcohol, tea nor coffee. Fruit juice would seem to defeat the purpose of your fruit based diet, too. I'm curious.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

science said:


> I guess Serbian food might be a bit like Bulgarian food - lots of yoghurt. There's a Bulgarian restaurant here... I might have to go there very soon...


Yes, there are similarities with Bulgarian and even some Greek food via Turks (ruled the Balkans for a few centuries) and with Hungarian good (influence of former Austria-Hungarian empire).


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Today's dinner: Salad, scrambled eggs, pita with humus, and of course, two giant cups of jasmin tea with lemon


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Had Korean food for lunch: kimchi chiggae with a lot of side-dishes. 

For dinner, it was back to bachelor life: tuna, American "cheese," mayo, toast.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> What about drinks? Plain water? I don't suppose you would drink milk, alcohol, tea nor coffee. Fruit juice would seem to defeat the purpose of your fruit based diet, too. I'm curious.


No, no milk, alcohol, tea nor coffee (they've got an awful lot of coffee in Brazil!). Fruit juice would be acceptable if freshly produced with nothing added, but I haven't been interested in such juice the last 3 months.

Plain, filtered tap water only, in fact. Usually only about half a cup a day - the diet creates little or no thirst.
Some days (unlike the one I reported on) I eat raw spinach leaves - raw greens are permitted, but usually I don't care for them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish food was music. Or music was food. Or, something like that.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Every day follows a pretty routine schedule...

For breakfast, I have cereal (either Raisin Brand or Cheerios), and coffee.

maybe a second cup of coffee later...

For lunch, I have a turkey sandwich or canned soup, with soda.

For dinner, I have a TV dinner (Stouffers or Hungry Man), with soda.

Not the most glamorous of menus, but it's cheap and it gets the job done.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

gurthbruins said:


> No, no milk, alcohol, tea nor coffee *(they've got an awful lot of coffee in Brazil!).* Fruit juice would be acceptable if freshly produced with nothing added, but I haven't been interested in such juice the last 3 months.
> 
> Plain, filtered tap water only, in fact. Usually only about half a cup a day - the diet creates little or no thirst.
> Some days (unlike the one I reported on) I eat raw spinach leaves - raw greens are permitted, but usually I don't care for them.


Are you in Brazil?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Every day follows a pretty routine schedule...
> 
> For breakfast, I have cereal (either Raisin Brand or Cheerios), and coffee.
> 
> ...


If I were you I would try and eat a little healthier, and most importanly lay off the coffee and sodas. I say this because I know you are a piano player, and you are really increasing your chances of developing problems with your hands (arthritis, tendonitis etc) a little later on if you continue consuming really acidic foods and beverages on a daily basis like you are. Some people with really vigorous physical bodies can get away with it, for most people it will start to catch up to them. The physical demands on the hands playing the kind of music you do is pretty intense.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

gurthbruins said:


> No, no milk, alcohol, tea nor coffee (they've got an awful lot of coffee in Brazil!). Fruit juice would be acceptable if freshly produced with nothing added, but I haven't been interested in such juice the last 3 months.
> 
> Plain, filtered tap water only, in fact. Usually only about half a cup a day - the diet creates little or no thirst.
> Some days (unlike the one I reported on) I eat raw spinach leaves - raw greens are permitted, but usually I don't care for them.


Do you take vitamin supplements?


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Do you take vitamin supplements?


No. On these foods I am in each case getting more vitamins (if there are such things!) than with any other foods.
Supplements are non-foods. I don't believe in vitamins, minerals and other scientific ideas, as diet is way too complicated for successful application of scientific theories.
The main factor in nutrition is absorption, which largely depends on bacteria which are themselves evolving faster than science can keep up with. In some cases, the bacteria manufacture all elements needed. These people are the breatharians.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

gurthbruins said:


> Plain, filtered tap water only, in fact. Usually only about half a cup a day - the diet creates little or no thirst.


We shouldn't even wait to get thirsty in order to drink water. Unlike thirst, we shouldn't eat every time we feel hungry.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

graaf said:


> We shouldn't even wait to get thirsty in order to drink water. Unlike thirst, we shouldn't eat every time we feel hungry.


If by "we" you mean the omnivore majority, I would agree. For vegetarians, too, good idea. For fruitarians, it's immaterial. Sometimes they decide to do a water fast (say 2 or 3 weeks): then, after one day, they don't get hungry anyway.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ONIGIRI! JAPANESE RICE BALLS = ONIGIRI!!! 

... 

Eugene Onigiri?!


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

gurthbruins said:


> No. On these foods I am in each case getting more vitamins (if there are such things!) than with any other foods.
> Supplements are non-foods. I don't believe in vitamins, minerals and other scientific ideas, as diet is way too complicated for successful application of scientific theories.
> The main factor in nutrition is absorption, which largely depends on bacteria which are themselves evolving faster than science can keep up with. In some cases, the bacteria manufacture all elements needed. These people are the breatharians.


Sorry but this is nonsense and possibly dangerous. There are no breatharians, no one can live without food or water. People have died adopting this "diet". Many essential vitamins and minerals are not manufactured in the human body, by bacteria or otherwise. This is established science.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a thread on food? Hey, I'm getting into sous vide cooking! Tomorrow evening the dinner is lamb shank in red wine sauce. It's not done yet, has to cook 48 hours at 144 degrees F...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

gurthbruins said:


> These people are the breatharians.


!?! you learn something everyday. Darwin award worthy. As per *wiki*:



> Breatharianism is a related concept, in which believers claim food and possibly water are not necessary, and that humans can be sustained solely by prana (the vital life force in Hinduism), or, according to some, by the energy in sunlight (according to Ayurveda, sunlight is one of the main sources of prana). The terms breatharianism or inedia may also refer to this philosophy practised as a lifestyle in place of the usual diet.
> 
> The consensus of the scientific community is that "breatharianism" is potentially lethal pseudoscience, and indeed several adherents of these practices have died from starvation


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Yesterday i ate a large bag of galaxy minstrels, some maltesers and about 20 cups of tea.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

gurthbruins said:


> No. On these foods I am in each case getting more vitamins (if there are such things!) than with any other foods.
> Supplements are non-foods. I don't believe in vitamins, minerals and other scientific ideas, as diet is way too complicated for successful application of scientific theories.
> The main factor in nutrition is absorption, which largely depends on bacteria which are themselves evolving faster than science can keep up with. In some cases, the bacteria manufacture all elements needed. These people are the breatharians.


lol, how can one reject science in one sentence... and use scientific results (i.e., that bacteria have something to do with it) in the next sentence in order to try to validate your thinking (although, of course, in a very misleading way)?. :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I just had homemade cheesecake topped with berries. YUM.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just finished that sous vide lamb shank in red wine sauce (the 48-hour one). Easy to eat the whole thing with a fork! (except that mine was so big I couldn't eat it all) Sides were spinach and sweet white corn. OMG that was good!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I. Am. Currently. Eating. The. Absolute. Largest. String. Bean. From. My. Garden. At. This. Very. Moment. 

Oh, I should've measured it first! Oh, well.  

Let's jsut say the average bean inside the pod is about twice the size of my averagely-sized thumb fingernail.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Today I had leftover pasta. The night before, leftover couscous.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Fettuccine a la ruota; my new obsession!!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

kv466 said:


> Fettuccine a la ruota; my new obsession!!


Yum.... I had noodles today.... Does that compare? 

I will have to try Fettuccine a la Ruota! (I do like fettuccine in general.... This should be good!)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I am still waiting for that handy pill to swallow which meets all our nutritional requirements & needs. 

A friend of mine went me one better when I found out she and I were of the same mind -- she added "no waste."


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

12 Delicious Dishes Served Inside Other Foods - interesting and tasty looking. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I really do want some roast lamb at the moment.... Yes, with rice, most certainly....

Oh, well.... I guess listening to Beethoven will have to do instead of eating tonight *sigh*....

Well, it could be worse! *Cough* Wagner *Cough*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of really great food items that I have been enjoying lately. Never had pickles as good as these. Very fresh, very firm and crisp. The ketchup is wonderful, nice and thick, with a fancy ketchup taste.









Cucumbers, Brine (Water, Distilled White Vinegar, Salt), Garlic, Fresh Dill, Grape Leaves.









Tomatoes, Tomato Paste, Organic Cane Sugar, Onions, Distilled Vinegar, Water, Salt, Lime Juice Concentrate, Green Bell Peppers, Allspice.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Here are a couple of really great food items that I have been enjoying lately. Never had pickles as good as these. Very fresh, very firm and crisp. The ketchup is wonderful, nice and thick, with a fancy ketchup taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just so you realize....my daughter just fainted viewing this as she will not even go to restaurants if they do not offer HEINZ ketchup. (me to)


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Here are a couple of really great food items that I have been enjoying lately. Never had pickles as good as these. Very fresh, very firm and crisp. The ketchup is wonderful, nice and thick, with a fancy ketchup taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ketchup sounds very presidential! How does it go on well-done steak?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> This ketchup sounds very presidential! How does it go on well-done steak?


I should say it would go quite well on well done steak, particularly if somewhat charred. But I haven't eaten a steak in maybe 20 years.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> I should say it would go quite well on well done steak, particularly if somewhat charred. But I haven't eaten a steak in maybe 20 years.


Just for the record, I do not like well-done steaks or ketchup on steaks. I'll be sure that the powers that be who like that stuff get your recommendation though! :cheers:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Just for the record, I do not like well-done steaks or ketchup on steaks. I'll be sure that the powers that be who like that stuff get your recommendation though! :cheers:


Same way. I prefer my steaks rare to medium rare and my women, well-done.


----------

